# Oatmeal



## jhawkin1 (Mar 21, 2008)

How do ya'll make your oatmeal?  I have the old fashioned oats by quaker (not instant).  Does anyone add whey for flavor?


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm going to get yelled at for this but...Vermont Sugar Free Maple Syrup.  If I don't have that, I just throw some salt on top and have at it.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2008)

i like old fashioned oats too the instant ones are like glue. i like them with yogurt or applesauce.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 21, 2008)

is doing a whey protein shake with old fashioned oats the same as boiling oats and mixing whey in with it?


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 22, 2008)

some brown sugar and raisens.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 24, 2008)

old fashioned oats is how it's gotta be.  none of that instant stuff.  

throw in some: 
ground flax seed
cinnamon
splenda
and natty peanut butter!  mmmmmm


----------



## Biggly (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't actually cook my oats at all, I just get raw quaker stuff and bung it in bowl with milk. I do usually add a few mixed nuts and raisins in with it, which is healthy but not so great for cutting :bounce:

Yeah I'm too cheap to buy muesli...



B.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

Biggly said:


> I don't actually cook my oats at all, I just get raw quaker stuff and bung it in bowel with milk. I do usually add a few mixed nuts and raisins in with it, which is healthy but not so great for cutting :bounce:
> 
> Yeah I'm too cheap to buy muesli...
> 
> ...



that's what i do too!.. the milk part, that is.  its just like cereal!  
maybe not that great for a bulk either, s'a lota sugar in that milk every single day.... may hafta cut the milk out.


----------



## Biggly (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I've found if going low carb I can taste the sugar in anything, even french fries, but can still handle a bowl of oatmeal if a small bowl. A large bowl and we're talking sugar rush but a little bowl seems OK. 

However during such a period a bowl of conventional cereal and you need a spatula to get me off the floor. Raw uncooked oatmeal seems pretty slow to digest and even with the milk's lactose it's not too bad sugar wise. Until I add the raisins etc 



B.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Well I've found if going low carb I can taste the sugar in anything, even french fries, but can still handle a bowl of oatmeal if a small bowl. A large bowl and we're talking sugar rush but a little bowl seems OK.
> 
> However during such a period a bowl of conventional cereal and you need a spatula to get me off the floor. Raw uncooked oatmeal seems pretty slow to digest and even with the milk's lactose it's not too bad sugar wise. Until I add the raisins etc
> 
> ...



yea.  the raisins will get ya.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2008)

half cup of old fashioned oats, full cup of water, 2 minutes in the micro, add three packets of splenda, add a dash of skim milk, and have at it.


----------



## hammer00 (Mar 25, 2008)

just some hot water w/ the quaker oats...lose the flavor, get a 6 pack...


----------



## PappaD (Mar 25, 2008)

I use organic rolled oats. Grab a handful add some water, throw it in the micro for 1 1/2 min then add a scoop of All The Whey Cinnamon Bun Protein! Awesome!!!!!


----------



## chalkman (Mar 25, 2008)

I like Scottish style Porridge Oats  ... no sugar no salt, just Oats! they cook in six minutes. I just add Blueberries (a lot less sugar than raisins), cinnamon, ground flax seed, unsweetened Soy Milk, pumpkin seeds, Sunflower seeds and perhaps a few raw cashews.

Healthy and sticks to the ribs!  

Cheers,

David


----------



## cpush (Mar 25, 2008)

My favorite additions to oats for flavor:
-splenda and peanut butter
-splenda and ground cinnamon (also good with chopped up walnuts)
-chocolate whey (add some nat. pb for the reeses pb taste )


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> half cup of old fashioned oats, full cup of water, 2 minutes in the micro, add three packets of splenda, add a dash of skim milk, and have at it.



Thats as close as mine comes.  Minus 1 packet of splenda and the skim milk.

I cant understand the idea behind eating oats "raw."  I mean, it takes 2 min in the microwave!  Must be just a choice...

I also cant understand why people put whey protein in the oatmeal.  Ugh, then it turns into paste!  Reminds me of Muscle n Oats.  Disgusting.

I just have what sox listed + a protein shake with milk to wash it down.  Dont forget the fish oils.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

chalkman said:


> I like Scottish style Porridge Oats  ... no sugar no salt, just Oats! they cook in six minutes. I just add Blueberries (a lot less sugar than raisins), cinnamon, ground flax seed, unsweetened Soy Milk, pumpkin seeds, Sunflower seeds and perhaps a few raw cashews.
> 
> Healthy and sticks to the ribs!
> 
> ...



YES!  scottish oats are good!


----------



## Smoo_lord (Mar 26, 2008)

I must be the most simple... Just add a splash of water, and then nuke for a minute or two..

POund em down


----------



## 1quick1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Coffee grinder + water + 1 cup rolled oats + whey protein powder = problem solved.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 29, 2008)

it´s essential for add mass when u are running gear?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 1, 2008)

for precontest oats-just some cinnamon and splenda-for offseason, peanut butter and chocolate protein-added AFTER they cook.


----------



## KelJu (Apr 1, 2008)

Sugar free vanilla coffee mate with cinnamon. You have to try it. It rocks! I have been eating it that way for years now. It never gets old either.


----------



## MeatZatk (Apr 5, 2008)

steel cut oats with brown sugar, crushed walnuts, a splash of vanilla and cinnamon.  Delicious!  BTW I tried instant oatmeal a while back and nearly yacked.  That stuff is awful.


----------



## Biggly (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure I see the point of oatmeal, known for it's relatively slow release of carbs into the bloodstream, with sugar on top?

Why not just a bowl of Super Chocolate WhizzoFlakes or something?

Bowl of icecream?



B.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 6, 2008)

MeatZatk said:


> steel cut oats with brown sugar, crushed walnuts, a splash of vanilla and cinnamon.  Delicious!  BTW I tried instant oatmeal a while back and nearly yacked.  That stuff is awful.


my wife likes that Elmer's glue shit.

Are steel cut oats a longer process to cook? I like my 5 minute old fashioned oats.


----------



## darren m (Apr 6, 2008)

this might seem a daft question -- but why are oats / porridge so popular.
is it just for carbs?? would fruit ie .banana ,apple be as good .
and
anyone just mix the oats with there morning whey shake and just glug them down ???


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 6, 2008)

darren, 

the reason why is because a) they are so well combined with a lot of ingredients, b) they fill you very well-a serious help to a dieting bber,  c) because they are most importantly slow burning carbs that really supply a good source of energy, d) they offer some substantial fiber-something that is really missing in a typical diet of a lot of people on this board, myself included. Add to that a couple of tsp of psyllium husk and you got some regularity!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 6, 2008)

darren m said:


> anyone just mix the oats with there morning whey shake and just glug them down ???


 yeaaahhh...I try this every so often but find it continually just keeps to the bottom of the blender. It's a pain in the ass to try and not get cut from the blender blades-I have a really strong blender-almost professional grade due to all of the shakes I make in a week. I love my blender!!!


----------



## MeatZatk (Apr 6, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> my wife likes that Elmer's glue shit.
> 
> Are steel cut oats a longer process to cook? I like my 5 minute old fashioned oats.



about 20min on the stove.  I just make a weeks worth on Sunday nights


----------



## Jack P (Apr 6, 2008)

If you want a faster cooking time on the steel cut try the Irish stuff.  MCCanns instant Irish oatmeal.  It cooks fast and tastes better than the regular "elmer glue" type.  I go with stevia for the sweetner.

Oatmeal works in the morning because it's a complex carb that can help keep your blood sugar even and help with metabolism.


----------



## eVoluti0n (Apr 6, 2008)

I usually put Splenda brown sugar in my oatmeal, tastes good that way. Sometimes I'll put PB in there as well. I put whey protein in there once and I wanted to gag, just didn't taste right lol.


----------



## vader (Apr 6, 2008)

I usually break up a granola bar and mix it in there or a table spoon of honey.


----------



## Aussie_Mick (Apr 7, 2008)

*Oats*

I mix my oats with water and a spoon full of natural yogurt, then i leave it over night to room temperature, i do this so the oats germinate, then in the morning i add raw honey.  Keeps you full for a longer period of time.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 7, 2008)

I put raisins, craisins, and gold raisins in mine.  I like to stir it with a cinnamon stick the whole time then when it's done I'll grind some of it down into the bowl.  I'll still stir it around with the cinnamon stick here and there as I'm eating it.

If I'm in a hurry sometimes I'll just put a little bit of honey and maybe some craisins in it.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2008)

vader said:


> I usually break up a granola bar and mix it in there or a table spoon of honey.


datsa lotta sugah!


----------



## thorough (Apr 9, 2008)

natty pb and 1 packet of splenda for me. i used to use the old fashioned oats but i actually prefer the glue like texture of the instant stuff. 

are thier better nutritional aspects of the old fashioned vs. the instant stuff?


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 9, 2008)

Oatmeal is the worst food I can think of. I've never tasted shit but it can't to much different than oatmeal in taste and texture. Ohhh Lord! the texture.



All artificial sugar taste like aspirin to me. I don't understand other peoples tastes... to say the least.


----------

